# Higher Gasoline Prices Forcing American Lifestyle Changes



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The online survey of 2,057 U.S. adults ages 18 and over conducted by Harris Interactive between June 19 and 21, 2007 for The Wall Street Journal Online.

More...


----------

